# Autumnal Bliss



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Bit of fun on the weekend with my little niece whilst the autumn leaves are still around - tried some new processing settings I created together with some more conventional.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









5D3 & 70-200/2.8 IS
Cheers,
drew


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

They're all brilliant photos, but I think number 3 is fantastic!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic photos, wish i could get some of my wee boy, but he would need to stand still and that won't me happening :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

2, 3 & 6 for me very good pics as always but that three stand out for me i took some similar to this in inverness a few years back when kids younger buried them in the leaves on crisp sunny winters day, got good results


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you ever take a bad picture 

No3 is a corker , The rest are just superb


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Superb photos. No 3 and the last one are my favs.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

The last pic:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Very kind, thank you all 

drew


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

very nice set, love the color.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great shots Drew.

i agree #3 and #6 are the stand out shots


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Number 1 for me. While all the photos are great, number 1 shows the inquisitive nature of children of that age.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I hate repeating others, but No.3 and the last one are simply superb. Rest all are good too.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nos 3 & 9 for me, they capture the essence of childhood.

Excellent work, mate! :thumb:


----------



## rob_wilson1 (Apr 25, 2010)

These are a fantastic set of photographs, only wish I could capture my son in a similar situation. Thanks very much for sharing :thumb:


----------



## mick616 (Aug 16, 2013)

fantastic shots there matey


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Not been here in a while, many thanks for all the lovely comments everyone , very kind. 

Drew


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, fantastic photos. :thumb:


----------

